# Post cute images of your fursona's species!



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess if it's a hybrid just put both?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

it's not that easy to find cute pics of surti goats because they come from India where they are treated like objects.

i keep getting pictures of young caramel niger goats instead.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> View attachment 100092
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


I love how Bats either look like evil chicken nuggets or nervous foxes


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I love how Bats either look like evil chicken nuggets or nervous foxes


The duality of bat


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> View attachment 100099


Reminds me of my other character 

She's one of these



It's kinda hard to find pictures of Melanistic Oncillas since they're rare af

I mean, they kinda look like other black cats but they're tiny and have different proportions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2021)

>Cute images of your fursona
>OwO
>Species
>Oh
>EVEN BETTER!

Wait. Are there even any of black wolves..?


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm a protogen so i just got some art


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

Player said:


> I'm a protogen so i just got some art
> View attachment 100104


Yeah I was kinda hesitant to post this because I didn't want to exclude all the fictional lads so fuck it y'all just post art


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 26, 2021)

I would, but there's already a deer appreciation thread.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> it's not that easy to find cute pics of surti goats because they come from India where they are treated like objects.
> 
> i keep getting pictures of young caramel niger goats instead.


your PFP can be your picture


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> View attachment 100114


R a t t h e w


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 28, 2021)

My cat fursona is a munchkin cat. :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 28, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> My cat fursona is a munchkin cat. :3View attachment 100355


smol potat


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 28, 2021)

_Mergus serrator_ in all his adorable glory.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Mergus serrator_ in all his adorable glory.
> 
> View attachment 100357


That is a gorgeous bird, you even got the spiky bits at the top too!


----------



## Raever (Jan 28, 2021)

She's a hybrid so I'll just include two of the realistic species.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2021)

From a wolfdog sanctuary near where I live:


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 29, 2021)

Like this picture a lot


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2021)

This be my boy : elephant-minotaur


----------



## Seph (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 29, 2021)

Seph said:


> View attachment 100446


why does this give me english football dad vibes


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2021)

Rimna's species isn't defined, so I guess most monkeys would do.

Anyway, here's a cute Vervet:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 31, 2021)

Thinkin of doing one of these lads next


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2021)

Raccoon + Tanuki


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 1, 2021)

Maine Coon cat, but... My sona 'lost the fur' as I kept experimenting my art style so now it's too far from a Maine Coon. 
Otherwise than a Maine Coon, it was just a random cat with unknown origin and is kinda hybrid as my sona has ability to change fur patterns(per lore) so.... Any cat will do, likely blabla Shorthair cat that can be easily spotted on the streets UwU


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


>


Monkeys are underrated for cuteness


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 1, 2021)

Birds of prey are meant to be strong and intimidating, but when you view them from the front, they look like complete doofuses.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Same species, but the one on the left.


----------



## LightSnake (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2021)

Can't; he's one of a kind.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 100719View attachment 100720





Stray Cat Terry said:


> Maine Coon cat, but... My sona 'lost the fur' as I kept experimenting my art style so now it's too far from a Maine Coon.
> Otherwise than a Maine Coon, it was just a random cat with unknown origin and is kinda hybrid as my sona has ability to change fur patterns(per lore) so.... Any cat will do, likely blabla Shorthair cat that can be easily spotted on the streets UwU
> View attachment 100746View attachment 100745



You both get hugs!


----------



## ziishu (Feb 3, 2021)

Some jackal pups!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 100991


feesh


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

Baby lace monitors are so tiny...

Especially since they get HUGE when they become adults (6-7 ft --- longer than the average person is tall)



Look at this curious little dork


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 3, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> View attachment 100993
> Baby lace monitors are so tiny...
> 
> Especially since they get HUGE when they become adults (6-7 ft --- longer than the average person is tall)
> ...


So cute! I want one so bad but they are expensive


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pomorek said:


>


That a Striped Hyena? Don't see them too often. It's usually just Spotted Yeens. 

Which are cool and all but the others need love.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2021)

Monkey Boo from Youtube


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 5, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Monkey Boo from Youtube


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> That a Striped Hyena? Don't see them too often. It's usually just Spotted Yeens.
> 
> Which are cool and all but the others need love.


Yes it is!






People seem to think that spotted hyena is *the* hyena, and kind of lump the other ones together with it (thank you, Disney?...). Whereas they're very different species, not even in the same genus. In fact, the striped and brown ones are *the* _Hyaena_, while the spotted one is _Crocuta_.  And then, there's the odd but very cute cousin, the termite-eating aardwolf.




(By the way, you can find examples of all in my gallery.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brown Hyenas are fabulous. 

Aardwolves are death metal babies


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Brown Hyenas are fabulous.
> 
> Aardwolves are death metal babies


Yes they are!

My main female OC is a brown hyena. And I'm a stripey myself partially because the death metal associations and corpsepaint included! \m/


----------



## Kinare (Feb 6, 2021)

My sona is many things, so I get to give you many pictures!

Base, conveniently looking the opposite direction of my avatar, the black leopard:




Markings, tiger stripes:




Ears, lynx:




Toofers, sabercattos, which was hard to find a "cute" picture of considering they're extinct:




And finally, the tail, snow leopard:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinare said:


> My sona is many things, so I get to give you many pictures!
> 
> Base, conveniently looking the opposite direction of my avatar, the black leopard:
> View attachment 101178
> ...



Snow leopards are so adorable and fluffy


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

Don't mind me just bumping this thread again


----------



## Keefur (Feb 7, 2021)

Another Sabertooth here...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 8, 2021)

Kinare said:


> Base, conveniently looking the opposite direction of my avatar, the black leopard:
> View attachment 101178



Oh it intrigued me just now! About the Black Leopard!

Is it the same as Black Panther? Cuz in Korea, we have a term called 흑표(흑표범 Dark/Black Leopard), and it was commonly interpreted as Black Panther(hence the K2 tank). But it really is just Black Leopard when translated straightforwardly...

What's the difference between BL and BP? Or are both just the same?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 8, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh it intrigued me just now! About the Black Leopard!
> 
> Is it the same as Black Panther? Cuz in Korea, we have a term called 흑표(흑표범 Dark/Black Leopard), and it was commonly interpreted as Black Panther(hence the K2 tank). But it really is just Black Leopard when translated straightforwardly...
> 
> What's the difference between BL and BP? Or are both just the same?


Panthers aren't an animal

Black Panther refers to any member of the genus Panthera (Lions, Tigers, Leopards, Jaguars and Snow Leopards) that is melanistic due to a genetic quirk. So the opposite of albinism. 

So yes, Black Leopards and Black Panthers are sometimes the same thing.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 8, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Panthers aren't an animal
> 
> Black Panther refers to any member of the genus Panthera (Lions, Tigers, Leopards, Jaguars and Snow Leopards) that is melanistic due to a genetic quirk. So the opposite of albinism.
> 
> So yes, Black Leopards and Black Panthers are sometimes the same thing.



Thankies so much for the kind and detailed description! Meowies! >w<☆

Wow then Koreans actually kept saying Black Panther.... It somehow feels like calling cigarrette a cigar.. XP (Can't get a better figure but hopefully you get the feels)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 8, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Thankies so much for the kind and detailed description! Meowies! >w<☆
> 
> Wow then Koreans actually kept saying Black Panther.... It somehow feels like calling cigarrette a cigar.. XP (Can't get a better figure but hopefully you get the feels)


I've been on a nature binge recently. 

I made this thread on reddit about a week ago with all the cats. An artist who's done art for me before even took the time to put them all in the comments. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Felinefurs/comments/l9bmqm


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Kinare (Feb 8, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh it intrigued me just now! About the Black Leopard!
> 
> Is it the same as Black Panther? Cuz in Korea, we have a term called 흑표(흑표범 Dark/Black Leopard), and it was commonly interpreted as Black Panther(hence the K2 tank). But it really is just Black Leopard when translated straightforwardly...
> 
> What's the difference between BL and BP? Or are both just the same?


The person who responded before me gave a good detailed answer already, so I'm just gonna respond from a personal standpoint on it. x3

Black leopard and black panther mean the same thing. Because of this, you may have seen me refer to my sona's base as both. It is also common for the black jaguar to be referred to as a black panther, which is still technically correct, but not correct for my sona. Jaguars and leopards have different builds and I prefer the leopard build, so I'm trying to be better about saying "black leopard" instead of "black panther" since panther is far less specific and can be mistaken.


----------



## cybermarmoset (Feb 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Thinkin of doing one of these lads next
> View attachment 100722


XD I was just working on a mink x ruffled red lemur adopt template!


----------



## cybermarmoset (Feb 9, 2021)

this is me, a pygmy marmoset.... grumpy cat's rebirth XD


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

it's getting cat in here


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)

B o o p


----------



## Play3r (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

sylveon


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

this is literally the only picture i could find of my species.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 26, 2021)

And now, something for my "alternate version", the nyala.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 26, 2021)

Uhhh lets see.
Cute werewolves pics.


Nah can't find anything.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 26, 2021)

fettishfurrry said:


> kys





fettishfurrry said:


>


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 26, 2021)

fettishfurrry said:


> kys


You lost bud?


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## timetodie (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Mar 7, 2021)

Got something more!





Also check this Twitter profile. 100% yeen sweetness.


			https://twitter.com/hyenadaily
		


Even I didn't fully realize how cuddly and friendly the striped hyenas can be. Huh, gotta get a hint and be less aloof maybe...


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 7, 2021)

(A Belgian hare rabbit.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Do Jotunn count? XD


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 7, 2021)

a sweet lad!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> View attachment 103869a sweet lad!!



In my story, deer are sort of dark elves.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> In my story, deer are sort of dark elves.
> 
> View attachment 103870


Oh man I love that so much!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> Oh man I love that so much!!!



Thanks! They're called the Jakura, they're sort of a mixture of dark elves with wood elves. Ironically, this guy would know a lot of magic lore because they're a "low" cast in Jakuran society. They mostly use dark magic, so lesser mages are free to practice whatever magic they want. The Jakura also ride giant demon owls into battle as well. Their rivals are the Vashurai who are like Canadian high elf elks.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Thanks! They're called the Jakura, they're sort of a mixture of dark elves with wood elves. Ironically, this guy would know a lot of magic lore because they're a "low" cast in Jakuran society. They mostly use dark magic, so lesser mages are free to practice whatever magic they want. The Jakura also ride giant demon owls into battle as well. Their rivals are the Vashurai who are like Canadian high elf elks.
> 
> View attachment 103872


SUPER cool lore!! I’m always a fan of dark fantasy


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> SUPER cool lore!! I’m always a fan of dark fantasy



Cool, I'm a Warhammer fan. I got the idea while playing Total War Warhammer 2.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's me x3


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 10, 2021)

she smile


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Crisahitna (Mar 12, 2021)

I actually got a picture of my bugsona's species finally.


----------



## FackleFlare (Mar 13, 2021)

This is just from a random wallpaper website
Aaand I might've died of cuteness overlaod


----------



## Ace ut fox (Mar 15, 2021)

Mine is just a mix between a normal fox and a fennec fox


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 15, 2021)

Babies.


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)

The woes of having an extinct animal as a fursona..


----------



## TailsDrawsJunk (Mar 19, 2021)

You ever look at a Hyena and feel love


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 19, 2021)

TailsDrawsJunk said:


> View attachment 105119
> You ever look at a Hyena and feel love


We were watching Life of Pi the other day and my mum was like "awww yeen" which is astounding given she really doesn't like dogs and I doubt she's aware that they aren't. 

She quickly changed her mind when he became murder yeen but idc he was a good boye doing what he had to do to survive.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 19, 2021)

I know I already posted a pic earlier, but here's one that I took myself.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 20, 2021)

Catch of the day by Fable-Day on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 20, 2021)

I owns this fridge,  and the oreo Klondike are mine.

Now appease me by cutting a shrubbery with a herring...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I owns this fridge,  and the oreo Klondike are mine.
> 
> Now appease me by cutting a shrubbery with a herring...


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

"Post cute images of your *fursona's species!*"

Oopsie!
*Stops taking skunky selfies*








Spoiler: Extra! my species before my cute TF



I'm a cute skunky now!
But I used to be a maned fox x Phoenix hybrid! (I am still part phoenix kinda but still :3)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## nerv (Mar 27, 2021)

shes a neopet lol


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

timetodie said:


>


yay caprids!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> yay caprids!


Caprines are actually Bovids, believe it or not.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Caprines are actually Bovids, believe it or not.


you know the tree of life branches and branchs again right?
it's not a fork.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> you know the tree of life branches and branchs again right?
> it's not a fork.


? 



^Bovid Subfamilies^

The only subdivisions of the Caprines are the Caprinins and the Ovibovinins


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> ?
> View attachment 106118
> ^Bovid Subfamilies^
> 
> The only subdivisions of the Caprines are the Caprinins and the Ovibovinins


caprinae = caprid


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 30, 2021)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 106115


Ooh pretty


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2021)

they're soooo cute
happy vibes :,)


----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 30, 2021)

Damn, can my fursona's species do cute, or can they do cute!


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Caprines are actually Bovids, believe it or not.





The_biscuits_532 said:


> ?
> View attachment 106118
> ^Bovid Subfamilies^
> 
> The only subdivisions of the Caprines are the Caprinins and the Ovibovinins


+10 in taxonomy, zoology and biology!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106128



“i will not be out veed”









						Happy mother by Art-by-Ling on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “i will not be out veed”
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I fight back


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106143
> I fight back


Vaps hardee(hopefuly that does not have a hidden meaning i am unaware of...)









						Play Time for Vaporeon by TKTigerkat
					

A wonderful piece I got from Happycrumble. I haven't played pokemon since the original silver and haven't watched the anime si ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Vaps hardee(hopefuly that does not have a hidden meaning i am unaware of...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 106144











						-Vaporeon Pile-  by CinaCune
					

. . Original Vaporeon YCH auction(url) . Evidence of randomizer(url). . . art © cinacune




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106145











						Vaporeon splash! by Bokurei
					

Vaporeon! One of my top favourite pokemon and eeveelutions of all time. They're up there with Glaceon, also which is also one of my ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Vaporeon splash! by Bokurei
> 
> 
> Vaporeon! One of my top favourite pokemon and eeveelutions of all time. They're up there with Glaceon, also which is also one of my ...
> ...


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106146











						Vaporeon by Wylfi
					

A couple of weeks ago I started a series of eeveelution illustrations. Here is my version of Vaporeon. . P.S. If you like my art and you ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Vaporeon by Wylfi
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I started a series of eeveelution illustrations. Here is my version of Vaporeon. . P.S. If you like my art and you ...
> ...


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106147











						Vaporeon making water balloons by geekfox
					

Vaporeon can do this... right?




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Vaporeon Teaches Her Eevee Pups by CarmandaArtsThings
					

Vaporeon takes her little eevee pups out for a demonstration of how cool water powers are. . . Done for the Character Design Challenge o ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 106149











						Eevee and Vaporeon by Miri
					

Commission. bb




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Eevee and Vaporeon by Miri
> 
> 
> Commission. bb
> ...


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Eeveelutions - Vaporeon by Evelar
					

Pulled a tiny bit more from weasels and otters for this one, and also put a bit of lizard in there (for the neck frill/fin).




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ben909 (Mar 31, 2021)

Fox fish shall remain in the lead









						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



(Why is it say log in required when it is a sfw picture...)


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Mangotun (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## HarlandWolf (Apr 2, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> View attachment 106142


Oh you got me beat! That has to be the most cutest fox picture I've ever seen! Nice find!


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 5, 2021)

Do cute videos count?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 10, 2021)

Baby manney!



And Phoenix fluff!


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

why whenever i try to say something to you guys even when i'm right you just ignore me like normies


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> why whenever i try to say something to you guys even when i'm right you just ignore me like normies


What do you mean, Also I responded to your post on ny fursona picture. <3 Definitely not ignoring you. I don't ignore anyone *hugs*


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> What do you mean, Also I responded to your post on ny fursona picture. <3 Definitely not ignoring you. I don't ignore anyone *hugs*


aw thanks.

i appreciate that.


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's my most recent OC


----------



## rachelmaduroart (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

well my species isn't from earth and we don't communicate visually but here's a photo of a guy that kinda looks similar.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> well my species isn't from earth and we don't communicate visually but here's a photo of a guy that kinda looks similar.
> 
> View attachment 109530


ew


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

the soon to be extinct house mouse.

soon all that will remain about this species is the cartoons with them in.


----------



## Eremurus (May 10, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

This is like, the cutest one I could find of what I plan for my next character to be

He yawn

I mean sure you can see all his terrifying guillotine teeth but he yawn


----------



## ben909 (May 11, 2021)

Bubbily by waterwish
					

I haven't submitted anything here in awhile so here is a little drawing I did of Vaporeon for this year's Pokemon profile pict ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Orange Olive (May 12, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 109713
> This is like, the cutest one I could find of what I plan for my next character to be
> 
> He yawn
> ...


is that meant to be a thylocene?

you know we have photos of the species right?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 12, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> is that meant to be a thylocene?
> 
> you know we have photos of the species right?


Thylacoleo. Another Marsupial Predator.

The Thylacine looked closer to a dog, and was around 8-30kg. They were around 100-130cm long, not including the tail. It went extinct relatively recently

The Thylacoleo looked more like a Lioness, and was around 100-130kg, and 150cm long - again not including the tail. They also had clawed thumbs, and bizarre looking, yet highly effective teeth that likely gave it the strongest bite of any mammal. They went extinct around the time the first Aboriginals arrived, due to competition for food, unlike the Thylacine, which was able to survive until recently on Tasmania.

The Thylacine's closest relatives are the Quolls and other Dasyuromorphians. The Thylacoleo's are Wombats and Koalas (They are thought to be the inspiration behind Drop Bears). Their last common ancestor likely lived around 25-50 Million years ago, I couldn't find a more precise range









						Thylacoleo - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## ExtinguishedHope (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Orange Olive (May 17, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> View attachment 110177


what species is that?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 17, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> what species is that?


Looks vaguely like Shub-Niggurath


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Looks vaguely like Shub-Niggurath


is that a lovecraft thing?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 17, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> is that a lovecraft thing?


Yah


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2021)

Do you wish to purchase his wares?


----------



## Irsibil (May 18, 2021)

Very cute lynx :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 18, 2021)

Irsibil said:


> Very cute lynx :3


BEST CATTO ALERT


----------



## hologrammaton (May 19, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Dynamostic (May 23, 2021)




----------



## MorEuleRanno (May 29, 2021)

My sona is a hybrid between an Indian Bullfrog and a Bali Bird of Paradise. But I have a few fursonas I have not yet figured out as other aspects of me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

__





						A Rare Black Fox
					

A blog concerning the passing of a beloved child and the survival of his family.




					learnedfromdaniel.blogspot.com


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

numbat club! (It's a very lonely club lol)


----------



## uwuellis (May 31, 2021)

Look at da sweet wittle bawd eagle nestlings UwU <3 so cutes!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 31, 2021)

Here's my latest character


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

Cries in fictional species


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 1, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Cries in fictional species


We've had a few of them in the thread! Feel free to drop art! 

I also had to do that with one of my characters. The species isn't fictional - they're just all dead (rip crazy wombat tigers)


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 1, 2021)

Here’s a sketch I did of my sona in January!


----------



## IvyWillow (Jun 5, 2021)

Coyote 4 lyfe


----------



## Maur (Jun 5, 2021)

Purring flooferee-flooferoo


----------



## hologrammaton (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I have 826 pictures of random people's rabbits on my phone that I save off Instagram, Twitter, and Reddit. This one is by far my favorite. I even have a sticker of him on my laptop. His name is Rubi-chan and his Instagram can be found here.


----------

